
High Performance Browser Networking - tim_sw
https://hpbn.co/
======
igrigorik
\o/ ... a pleasant surprise to see this at the top of HN!

If you have any feedback, questions, or suggestions on the contents of the
book, please file an issue on GitHub:
[https://github.com/igrigorik/hpbn.co/issues](https://github.com/igrigorik/hpbn.co/issues)

~~~
hvo
I like and enjoy the book.I have been searching for this link for a while as
it was posted on HN sometimes ago and i forgot to bookmark it.Thank God that
someone re-posted it today. And keep up the good work.

------
seanhandley
After reading this, I suddenly understood so much more about what a web
application actually _is_ by appreciating it from the point of view of the
browser.

Well written, clear, and enlightening. This is absolutely required reading for
anyone doing web development (front and back).

------
eric_bullington
This is a must-read for any web developer, frontend, or backend, or full-
stack. It's short enough to be a fun read, but detailed enough to convey the
most important browser networking facts.

If you can, buy a hard copy to keep as a reference. I have referred back to
mine regularly (and will surely refer back to it in the future, likely next
time I have to do something serious with websockets). It's fairly neatly
organized by protocol, so if you just need a quick review of HTTP2 (for
example), you can skip to that section and read it in isolation.

I highly, highly recommend.

------
dccoolgai
The third book I force my Junior devs to read. This is as close to the
definitive resource on topic you can get without digging into standards &
specs.

~~~
Kaladin
Just curious, what are the other two?

~~~
dccoolgai
The first is "Adaptive Web Design: Crafting Rich Experiences with Progressive
Enhancement, 2nd Edition" by Aaron Gustafson. This is the greatest resource of
"stuff they forgot to tell you" when you learn web development that I have
ever seen in printed form.

The second is "Secrets of the Javascript Ninja" by Biebault and Resig. Every
one of my devs groaned at first, then thanked me profusely when they finished
it.

FWIW, my favorite "look-it-up"-style resource is Speaking Javascript by
Rasuchmeyer - and his follow-up "Exploring ES6".

------
agumonkey
"there is nothing more permanent than a temporary solution"

\-- this book, about NAT

~~~
djKianoosh
I really wonder where this originated. :-D I've been saying a variant of this
for years: There's no such thing as a temporary solution in the government. (
I've been a techie in gov for the better part of 2 decades ;-> so I've seen
and implemented many "temporary" solutions )

~~~
jlgaddis
I can't know where it originated but I think I, myself, first heard it -- or
the same general idea, anyways, perhaps in different words -- in _The Practice
of System and Network Administration_ many, many years ago.

------
_spoonman
This is a terrific book. I purchased a subscription to Safari Books Online in
large part due to wanting to read this. I was writing an app and was
considering using Websockets, but realized I didn't know much about them and
this book helped to lay out their mechanics. That, and so much more is in the
book.

------
cbsmith
Love this book, but why is it making the rankings today? It was published like
three years ago.

------
hnau
performance is not a feature; it is a requirement.

